

Show HN: Plenty of Fish redesign to boost conversions - thomasl
http://www.doubleconversions.com/POF/

======
thomasl
Hi HN,

I spent the weekend building and writing this, and I had a lot of fun! The
idea is to present visually how we can improve the conversions of a website by
just making simple changes.

I'm interested in your feedback for both the website itself and the redesign.
Thanks!

------
ck2
you redesigned a site that makes $1M per month in ad revenue?

aren't there other more needy sites?

